# ruger lcp with crimson trace .vs. smith & wesson bodyguard



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

so i was wanting to buy a small 380 for my girlfriend with a laser sight. 

cant decide between the two above mentioned guns. 

does anyone own or have shot either of these guns with the laser sights. the sight on the bodyguard is built in , for the ruger lcp you have to buy the crimson trace seperate. i dont know which would be more expensive.

any input is appreciated. thanks


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

the crimson trace grips for the Ruger are $215.00 plus tax, I don't have any experience with either of those handguns but you might want to take her to a store that carries them and see which one has the better trigger pull for her. both companies I get firearms through do not carry the S&W bodyguard so I cannot do a price comparison for you , hope this is some help. -Curtis


----------



## SigShooterWB (Jul 12, 2010)

I'd just move on up to a 9mm. Ammo is cheaper andalmost everyone carries it and theres not that much of a differance in recoil. Say a Taurus 709 Slime..great gun, cheap and dependable to. Just my 2 cents. If lasers are a must I'm not 100% sure on whats available on the slim thow.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

No experience with either - but a ton of research on both. I'm in the same dilemma - although my S&W idea is the 642 model. There seems to be a shortage of .380 ammo from what I have been reading. The popularity of the LCP has helped create that shortage (according to the hype). 7 shots or 5 ? Will "YOUR" LCP pistol actually fire the first 5 shots - or jam within the first few? There is a saying the self-defense handgun story Writers say when they refer to the small J-Frame Revolvers.... "5 for sure."... the LCP would be easier to conceal while wearing light Summer clothes - although to legally carry in Ohio, a person must conceal a handgun in a holster (which can be good or bad). Don't worry about the price differences so much. If you are not happy with your gun and sell or trade it, you may not get all of your $$$ back anyway. Just my 2 cents - and you can keep the change!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

MHO
I have the LCP nice gun my biggest complaint is the trigger pull seems like you pull it a mile 
I don't have a laser sight yet I think it's a must have for the gun iron sites pretty much useless 
It's a small gun so the grip is somewhat uncomfortable 
It shoots good and once I got use to the trigger pull I was able to put some pretty good groups together The laser sight will defiantly help on better groups 
Link below for the laser sites are the cheapest I've found at $158.00

https://www.shooters-resource.com/m...en=PROD&Category_Code=Rug&Product_Code=LG-431


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

For a women I would keep it simple and more important reliable. The S/W is a very good choice. My wife carries a 637 with CT and I feel good knowing if she pulls the trigger it will go bang. The LCR is another good option.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

I have a 642 (15 oz) My wife is not a gun person. The 1st time she shot it, it went bang and she cussed out loud and couldn't give it back to me fast enough. I cannot get her to try it again. But she does have access to it and in a pinch she would use it to defend herself. It is a hand full especially with +P loads. But, It is a nice little revolver, 100% reliable and I carry it alot in the summer when sh is with me.


----------



## surffishn (Jan 20, 2010)

After reading many articles I am no fan of the 380.For A lady that dose not shoot alot A auto loader is out also IMO.I got my wife the Ruger LCR in 38+P.It came with crimson trace grips on it. It is super lite and 38 ammo is easy to come by.If you need more than 5 shots you already made your first mistake and are in real danger. I also like the S&W revolvers they are outstanding.


----------



## Boondock77 (Nov 28, 2007)

.380auto is nice for a female but not practical at all, as it's gonna cost you an arm and a leg to purchase rounds for her to practice with(what's the point of brandishing your woman with a gun if she can't hit ****)... if your dead set on one or the other I would say the Ruger, I'm personally not a fan of the s&W...

With that being said have you looked into a hammer-less snub nosed revolver? I found with my wife simplicity was key... not that an auto wasn't simple but face it she probably isn't going to train with her firearm like you are, so keeping it as simple as possible is key, and most revolver belly guns will easily out perform there auto counterpart when it comes to range and accuracy.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

my wife carries the ruger lcr w/crimson trace. also carries 2 speed strips for reload (much easier to carry then speed loaders imo) gun has a great trigger, is light as a feather and accuracy is surprising for such a short barrell. recoil can be a bit snappy especially with the +p but i guarantee if the occasion should arise that she would have to use it recoil would not be felt. just practice with regular ol 38 spl and is really not that bad. i have carried it a few times myself and it is easy to forget you even have it with you. i have shot the lcp and was not impressed with the trigger or accuracy and definately not a fan of .380


----------

